
China Forces Birth Control on Uighurs to Suppress Population - drocer88
https://news.yahoo.com/china-forces-widespread-birth-control-115023009.html
======
morninglight
Roman Catholic Church Bans Birth Control for Catholic Parishioners to Increase
Population.

------
dathinab
I'm kinda worried about China. A lot of thinks I'm hearing from it in the
recent years sounds a lot like the the thinks I have heard about early hitler
Germany during history school class and other sources (I'm German).

It's not even that much about the situation about Uighurs but more about
aspects like:

\- The propaganda they use.

\- The way they don't care about human live and dignity.

\- The way they slowly bit by bit make military (and non military) advances.
(Germany bit by bit broke many restrictions imposed on it and the world didn't
act because they had other problems, and non of the steps by itself where "to
big". Take a look at recent Chinese military and "cyber" actions).

\- And very important the sometimes subtle but always present nationalist,
fascism and generally reasoning that violence (sometimes even genocide) is ok
if it's for the "right" reason you find in close to all Chinese wuxia novels
(~= read fantasy youth novels) (from my experience), movies (from my dads
experience) and probably other entertainment material.

The last point plus propaganda can easily create a mindset over some
generations which is open for pointless war and war crimes, including
genocide, if its for revenge and defeats the enemy for good. The problem is
that such a thing can easily lead to a vicious cycle of radicalization. And
tbh. I wouldn't be surprised if many people making decisions about the Uighurs
would also be fine with genocide, it's just not necessary as they can make
their culture disappeare without it which is a much more politically efficient
method.

I really hope I'm completely wrong about this.

EDIT: Removed PS see my other post about some parts the article misses, maybe
intentionally.

~~~
redis_mlc
> like the things I have heard about early hitler Germany

Yes, there are strong similarities between dictatorships in general.

China was thought of as inward-focused and benign until recently. However
their goal of having a navy as large as the US and their behavior in the
9-dashes area has changed that.

The Belt-and-Road initiative is a thinly-veiled attempt to colonize weak
countries economically.

The corona pandemic has made the world aware of behavior that was previously
downplayed.

But what will cause extreme friction with other countries is China's refusal
to ever accept no for an answer. This posture of "never compromise" will lead
to war with forceful leaders like Trump or proud neighbors like India.

I think the US should give Japan 100 nuclear weapons, then after that, the US
should forcibly clear the 9-dashes islands.

~~~
redis_mlc
At first this may not sound that bad, but it is truly Hitler-level stuff:

China forcing birth control on Uighurs to suppress population, report says

[https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-
china-53220713](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-53220713)

~~~
dathinab
Note that China is forcing birth control on __all of it 's population __.
Through they do seem to more strictly apply their general law to the Uighurs
minority.

I posted that the article misses out on this on another top level post.

------
newyankee
I am no fan of China, but people on the West want sustainable growth, jobs in
local countries with strong IP protections (no outsourcing or even
manufacturing outside if possible), carbon footprint to be reduced by
developing countries with a fraction of per capita income as them and who
historically did not put much into the atmosphere (i know China is the biggest
polluter but it manufactures for the entire world and does have a high
population and historical per capita emissions are low) on one hand ...

...and on the other hand they do not allow the universal applications of a
rule to the entire country crying genocide without any nuance, historical
analysis etc.

Muslim fertility rate and child bearing ages(compared to overall population)
are very high in India too and if India brings a population control bill for
the entire country in the future i guess similar narratives will be created.

The same people will go on online forums and then talk about 'street shitter'
memes and why countries without basic sanitation access should not pursue
space dreams etc.

I mean it is very reasonable to limit family to 2 kids (replacement fertility
level) today, increasing life expectancies do not help the economics either.

------
dathinab
This article specifically misses one point. China already has policies wrt.
the amount of children (now 2, in the past one) and sterilization of woman had
been a common thing in especially rural china since years. Through some
minorities where excluded from this rules. But this means that this is indeed
in line with chines law independent of any minorities. Through it's most
likely a discriminatory selective application of the law. Enforcing it much
stricter against Uighurs than anyone else.

Copied from my other post. I don't want to intermix two different aspects of
discussion.

